# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Banano deshidratado en rodajas (convencional y orgánico)

## Del Campo Natural Foods

El Platáno o Banano Deshidratado mantiene la mayoría de las propiedades de la fruta al natural, resultando un alimento nutritivo que contiene vitaminas A, C B6 Y ácido fólico, fósforo, calcio, potasio y proteínas. 
El plátano se convierte en un alimento de fácil digestión con mucha fibra soluble. Es adecuado, por lo tanto, para el tratamiento tanto de estreñimiento como de diarrea, mientras que también ayuda a eliminar el colesterol. Es rico en una fécula excelente para el tratamiento y prevención de úlceras estomacales. 
Súper recomendado como #SnackSaludable, para consumirlo en cualquier momento del día.  *✔️ Informes y pedidos:* delcamponaturalfoods@gmail.com | ventas@agroforum.pe | Cel (Whatsapp): 995-805-066   banano adaptado para boletin-03.jpgTemas similares: BANANO DESHIDRATADO Y HARINA DE PLÁTANO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL) BANANO ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL Mango deshidratado (convencional y orgánico) venta de panela, cacao orgánico y convencional, granadilla, granada wonderful, banano orgánico AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL)

----------

